# Question - What is the most recommended firewall vendor for multicast?



## yuda691 (May 10, 2017)

Hey,
Same as the headline - What is the most recommended/supportive firewall vendor for multicast traffic?
(specifically for PIM Registrations, SSM, Sparse-Dense toplogies and for layer 2 IGMPv3)

Thanks,
Yuda


----------

